# 68 Resto advice



## jDogg6 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey all, finally got started on my dad's 68 GTO Convertible. Got the motor out exhaust, etc and found the frame has some nasty holes on the passenger rail. Thinking now we definitely have to go frame-off. Anyone have good recommendations for body restoration aorund Toledo, OH? I would still like to do the chasis and mechanical. Have been looking for a frame as well. In 68 was the VIN on the frame? Should we try and salvage the frame? I am looking for a weekend driver, not a show car; but would like to keep it close to original. Thanks and i will try to post some pics here too.

Oh yeah, about me. 36yo in Toledo. My first restoration. My dad is the origianl owner and ordered his goat from the factory. Ever see a 68 vert Auto with a bench in the front? Custom order. I have all docs, sales bill, PHS etc. This 68 white vert once rocked, and I will see that it rumbles again!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Part of the vin should be on the side of the frame behind the left rear tire,


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Originality is the best way to go' original cars getting rarer to come by. If the chassis (frame can be repaired) sounds like it can with some fabrication then go with it. :cheers


----------



## 400 4spd. (Dec 26, 2008)

Judging by the general condition of the body (rust) and the Ohio location, you will probably be ahead by getting a solid frame. Of course it has to be a boxed convertible frame. 
As far as originality goes, it looks like your going to be replacing a lot of sheetmetal anyway, so I don't think a better frame will hurt the value. 
Just my opinion..

Regarding a restoration shop, look into FAST Restorations, owned by a guy named Paul. He has restored lots of 68's and 69's and knows them well. He is in Indiana.

Click his link below.

Home


----------

